# 2 things I can't grasp



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

There's 2 things I can't seem to grasp.

1) When taking a catfish off of line, How do to grab it without getting hurt by the barbs on the pictorial fins?

2) See this! 




Now, How dw you get them without getting hurt? (watch for deer!) I alway wanted to try it but never have yet.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i grab them on the belly side, with my thumb and middle finger under the side barbs and my index finger above the barb over my middle finger


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I would need a visual. What about hand-grabbing by mouth to remove hook?


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

a mouth grab would be fine with a large catfish but with the smaller ones it is alot harder your best bet is if your hand can fit around the belly do as explained in the other response with your thunb and middle finger under the fins and you index on top if i had a camre i would take a pic to show you


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

If I have the back of my hand facing me, it would some-what look like a 3-way fork?

What about larger cats? (16"+)


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

bigger cats(flatties mostly) one hand on the lower jaw the other supporting the belly. small fish (under 8-10) grab by the caudal peduncle, the thick base of the tail, but thats one of my favorite terms, and again support the stomach. with really small fish under 12in or so, i just avoid those because chances are you will get stuck messing with those guys. also, with catfish it doesnt matter how big or small they are they always manage to get you somehow, its just a part of the sport


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

cmiller said:


> I would need a visual. What about hand-grabbing by mouth to remove hook?


You will be in for a surprise when a good sized channel decides to clamp down on your finger or fingers.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

To answer your 2 questions

1. If small grab em by the belly like mentioned earlier or by the back of the head. If 5lbs or bigger and you can't get a good hold on em just gently put your foot on her head and use pliers to remove the hook. Then just roll them back in with your foot. Whatever you do don't use a towel or rag unless you're definetely going to keep her. Otherwise it really hurts the fish' chance at survival when you remove her slime with the towel. 

2. The video you showed was a sport called "noodling". You just find a hole under the surface and the fish is supposed to be facing out towards the water 99.99% of the time. Just reach in the hole carefully and wait for the cat to grab your hand then you pull her out of the hole. She hangs herself by grabbing you. I'd never in a million years try that crap. Sometimes those holes are inhabited by snapping turtes instead of cats, yikes.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Grabbin a big Flattie by the bottom jaw is so natural feeling.Its like a sandpaper covered suitcase handle


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. Soon as I can get arround, well maybe next year, We'll go catting!!

I'll keep these in mind. I used to wear light-leather gloves when handling cats by the mouth for cusion. It's been a long time since I was catting.

Pigsticker, I was watching more videos on youtube. One showed a few guys poking arround with a stick to make sure it was a cat and not a snapper. Wanna go?   :B


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

How many videos did it show of guys waving with 3-4 fingers on each hand ?

Since I don't eat cats it would be kinda senseless to reach in and grab it and then let it go. I guess some people look at C&R that way anyways. I think it'd be a lot more fun to battle it with a rod and reel though. No doubt you could round up a bunch of big cats in a short time though if you were a good noodler.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> How many videos did it show of guys waving with 3-4 fingers on each hand ?
> ~~ None. Everyone had all thier fingers. If you come across some that lost fingers, please post them.
> 
> Since I don't eat cats it would be kinda senseless to reach in and grab it and then let it go. I guess some people look at C&R that way anyways. I think it'd be a lot more fun to battle it with a rod and reel though. No doubt you could round up a bunch of big cats in a short time though if you were a good noodler.


How come you don't eat cats? I just wanted to tease you since you don't noodle or eat cats. LOL


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

This isnt cmiller with a daughter named madison is it? R U in reynoldsburg?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

CatCarnage said:


> This isnt cmiller with a daughter named madison is it? R U in reynoldsburg?


LOL! Nope. I'm in Warren, OH. Check my public profile. I have a 2yr old boy named SUE!


----------

